
Show HN: Audio Tours Using Amazon Polly - StephenCanis
https://www.youraudiotour.com
======
zeuslawyer
I think this is cool! How is it going so far?

~~~
StephenCanis
Thanks! It's been going well and I've especially enjoyed seeing people build
tours using it!

